# Get used to it!



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil en renvoie à un autre. Il y plusieurs choses qu'un enseignant dira peut-être à un élève qui le trouve trop sévère.
"Get used to it!"
"Better get used to it!"
"May as well get used to it!"
Je crois qu'on peut dire « Faites-vous-y ! » si je ne me trompe. Y a-t-il une forme au singulier « Fais-t'y ! » Cela se dit ? Sinon, quelles sont les autres possibilités ? Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Léa123

How about: Tu/vous ferais/feriez mieux de t'/vous y faire!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Léa. Ce a du bon sens.


----------



## Nicomon

Au singulier, je dirais comme Léa ou bien...  _T'es mieux de t'y faire_/_fais-toi à l'idée/fais-toi une raison._

Je ne dirais pas _fais-t-y_.  Mais en québécois familier, on dit _fais-toi z'en pas_ (pour _ne t'en fais pas_).  Alors _fais-toi z'y _serait bien compris.


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est drôle Nicomon. Je dois avoir entendu _fais-toi z'en pas _quelque part. Je l'avait dans ma tête. C'est une drôle de liaison inventée.


----------



## jscottseptembre

"Get use to it", comment on dit ça en français?

Du contexte: un étranger est dans un nouveau pays. Il est choqué, voire offensé par l'insolence des gens du coin. Puisqu'il y a tant de gens comme ça, on pourrait lui dire (en anglais), "get use to it".

je n'en suis pas trop sûr, mais est-ce que "habitues-y" conviendrait?


----------



## OLN

_s'habituer_ n'est pas trop utilisé à l'impératif (et ce serait sans S à la fin).

Il faut t'y habituer. 
You'll have to.. : Il faudra t'y habituer.


----------



## bzz

how about: il faut s'y faire?


----------



## OLN

bzz said:


> how about: il faut s'y faire?


Oui, très bien.  C'est ce qu'on dit dans le langage courant. 

En s'adressant à qqn : il faut *t*'y faire, il faut *vous* y faire.


----------



## Icetrance

C'est peut-être assez rare, je pense l'avoir entendu quelque part, ce _fais-t'y._ Si j'ai tort là-dessus, je suis presque sûr d'avoir entendu cet impératif à la deuxième personne du pluriel:_ faites-vous y_! D'un usage fréquent - pas du tout!


----------



## bobepine

Et pour la tournure _Might as well... _je suggère _Aussi bien t'y faire. _Un peu familier, mais bon


----------



## Micia93

plus familier encore : "t'as qu'à t'y faire!"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Bien que parfaitement correct _fais-t'y _est assez rare surtout à l'oral, on dira plutôt_ il (te) faut t'y faire _!
De façon incorrecte, tu pourras aussi entendre _fais-toi z'y _ou _fais-y-toi _comme l'a noté Nico.

Les suggestions de Léa123 sont bonnes aussi.


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec "il (te) faut t'y faire" ou encore "faut/faudra/faudrait t'y faire". Pour "t'es mieux de t'y faire", je le sens plutôt comme un québéquisme (t'es mieux de = il vaut mieux que). On pourrait aussi avoir : "il vaut/vaudrait mieux que tu t'y fasses" .


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> _T'es mieux de t'y faire_


Typiquement du Québec, ce "t'es mieux de..." !

Sinon il y a la version impersonnelle _faut s'y faire..._ (avec ellipse du _*il* faut s'y faire_)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Une autre expression fort semblable est "Deal with it!" Dans certain contextes, je pourrais utiliser les deux de façon interchangeable.


----------



## Aoyama

"Deal with it!" = faut faire avec.


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Typiquement du Québec, ce "t'es mieux de..." !


  Puisque vous êtes deux à le dire... plus de trois ans plus tard,  je veux bien croire que c'est un québé*c*isme.  

Pour _deal with it_ je dirais :  _fais-toi à l'idée / autant te faire à l'idée. _


----------



## Aoyama

Deal with it = (aussi) débrouille-toi, démerde-toi, c'est ton problème ...

Québécisme, oui, mais le "cisme" sonne bizarre , mais bon ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Il va pourtant falloir que tu t'y fasses...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il va pourtant falloir que tu t'y fasses...


 Ça, je pourrais très bien le dire aussi.  

Je souligne en passant, et c'est confirmé sur ce site que notre « t'es mieux de » est équivalent à « t'as intérêt à / tu ferais mieux de ». 

Ao, dirais-tu belgiquisme? Non? Alors, pourquoi voudrais-tu dire québéquisme?


----------



## Aoyama

> notre « t'es mieux de » est équivalent à « t'as intérêt à / tu ferais mieux de ».


oui oui ... Maintenant, cela serait plutôt en anglais : "you'd/had better get used to it"...


----------



## girouette la girafe

On pourrait aussi dire : 
Il va falloir t'y habituer...


----------



## Micia93

Ha oui, pas mal cette idée de "il va falloir", cela transcrit bien le "get"  je trouve
dans le même ordre d'idées, "il va falloir que tu t'y fasses"


----------



## Icetrance

Faudrait t'y faire!


----------



## Aoyama

Right, see my post # 10 .


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> Faudrait t'y faire!



Pour faire un peu moins direct, on peut dire aussi "_Faudrait s'y faire_"

faudrait = should

faut = have to (stronger)


----------



## Micia93

j'emploierai le futur ici "faudr*a* s'y / t'y / faire"


----------



## Nicomon

Micia93 said:


> j'emploierai le futur ici "faudr*a* s'y / t'y / faire"


  Moi aussi, je préfère le futur au conditionnel.  Mais le futur proche (voir la suggestion de Karine au # 16) me viendrait plus spontanément.


----------



## Micia93

oui, tu as raison Nico, je n'ai réagi que par rapport à "faudra*it* que ..."


----------

